# Schnell Übersicht über große Java Projekte bekommen



## Thomas Darimont (13. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Mit Relo (http://relo.csail.mit.edu/) kann man große Java Projekte sehr anschaulich visualisieren und so schneller einen Überblick bekommen.


Gruß Tom


----------

